# Recommend A Digital "bridge" Compact Camera



## henlex1967 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi all, my compact camera (Nikon coolpix) is up for replacement, while it has been fairly faithful in the last couple of years i feel it is fairly limited in its use. Can anybody recommend a replacement in the compact style that has a fairly quick shutter speed? The camera is mostly used for taking shots of puppies and they are fairly quick so the camera has to be equally as quick! I have a digital dslr as well but i like the convenience of the compacts. Thanks for any help. cheers


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

I understand that the new Fujifilm X20 is a cracker, but not cheap.

The Samsung EX2F has a very fast lens, which should suit.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Any of the Pansonic Lumix with the amazing Elmar zoom.


----------

